# Cropping in Photoshop cs3



## quinte (Oct 19, 2010)

When I crop a photo, then click on the picture to finish cropping, it becomes a tiny photo on the PS workpage.  It did not use to do this.  What is going on?  I am sure I need to change a setting somewhere, but not sure where.  Thanks.


----------



## KenC (Oct 19, 2010)

I never had that happen, but I just hit return when I'm done cropping.


----------



## LokiZ (Oct 19, 2010)

I hit return as well when I crop.

I think I have seen what you mention but not all the time.  When this happens to you what doe is say the view percentage of the image is?  My guess is a small percentage and that the image size (of the area cropped) has not actually changed size but rather the way it's being displayed on the screen.  Correct?


Edit:
Make sure you do not have the crop tool constrained to a specific size.  (X or Y or both)  I will test this theory when I get a chance.  But that would assume that your crop is actually changing the physical size of the cropped portion of the image and not just changing how it is displayed on your monitor.


----------



## quinte (Oct 19, 2010)

I cleared the resolution settings at top of work page and it went back to normal. Just keep clicking stuff and you learn sometimes.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## quinte (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah, it was just changing size, not the cropping.  I think as I mentioned below that the resolution deal was the problem.  When I hit "Clear" it went back to working.


----------

